# Login popup



## stufine (Jul 27, 2001)

I am trying to get a login screeen popup when someone clicks a link. I can get alerts and the ok/cancel thing to popup but I don't know how to get a login prompt to pop up. Can anyone give me a hand using javascript????


----------



## jthelpless (Apr 4, 2001)

Is this what your looking for?http://wsabstract.com/script/cut76.shtml

Hope it helps.


----------



## stufine (Jul 27, 2001)

Sorta! What I am wanting is like this
http://www.sofsol.com 
Click on Nexus in the upper right corner then click on Customers in the top box on the right.

Actually nevermind the site is down for some unknown reason


----------

